# Termites in Sentricon Baits



## usaf060stud (Feb 17, 2020)

Hi,

So bought and moved into the house Oct 2019 in Chapel Hill, NC. Had termite inspection (per VA) done prior to closing, no issues found. 

So yesterday I decided to pop open 4x of Sentricon termite bait stations around the house. I'm assuming there are more stations underneath areas with mulch. I found 1 of the 4 filled with what I assume to be termites and larvae. The other two stations had larvae.

I am planning to replace all the baits. I can't seem to find the replacement baits through a retailer, but I found some Recruit HD branded ones on eBay (https://ebay.us/J58cop). Can anyone provide a retailer for the baits?

Also, it looks like I need a metal detector device to find the other hidden bait stations. Please let me know if it requires more than a metal detector.

Should finding termite in the bait be a large concern? I haven't found any termite tunnels on the outside or inside the house. I may find a termite inspector to inspect the house .

Any other advice for this situation? Please let me know if they are not termites but something else.

Thanks


----------



## Porsche986S (Dec 10, 2017)

When you purchased the house were you given any termite history or termite bond history ? Assuming the baits were installed by a pro that company would know where all the baits were installed and prior history . The baits apparently are doing what they were intended to do so that is good . My concern would be to make sure the termites have not migrated to the house or any other structures . 

Usually ( but not always ) a new homeowner is given the option to extend the termite bond that was put in place by the seller . If the baits were not installed by a pro then obviously there is no bond . If you don't know the history maybe ask neighbors to see if they know ? In a perfect world you can at least find all the bait stations and go from there .


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

https://www.domyown.com/sentricon-vs-termidor-a-445.html


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

You need a Sentricon Interrogator to find the stations. Good luck getting one though. I believe you can only get them from Dow, but I think they only sell to pest companies. Also, any Recruit HD you find on the internet is probably stolen.


----------



## usaf060stud (Feb 17, 2020)

Update: 

I had Orkin come out to do a termite inspection. No indication of termite problem. Insects in the stations were not bugs.

But what is a rip is that since Orkin did not install the original stations, they will not maintain it. They want you to pay to have existing stations ones removed and for Orkin to install new stations and then maintain it.


----------



## PestGuy (Jan 15, 2018)

That's odd. As the stations are not owned by you or Orkin. They are owned by Sentricon.


----------



## usaf060stud (Feb 17, 2020)

I'm going to call other licensed dealers and see what they are willing to do.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Why not call the original termite company who furnished the termite report??


----------



## usaf060stud (Feb 17, 2020)

dj3 said:


> Why not call the original termite company who furnished the termite report??


I contacted the previous house owner and she thought it was Orkin. Orkin doesn't have record of installing/monitoring it, but they did pest (ants/spider) control for 4 years.

so she doesn't know


----------

